# Foys Pigeons and Doves



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if it would be good if I would buy the exotic doves and some pigeons from foys or from breeders? Cuz they look like good birds. But I am not sure if the pricing is good.

Here are the links

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/foys_pigeons.html
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/doves.html


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

If I were you, I would just pick some up at a local show. At the last show in my area (NYBS), there were Masked Doves, Zebra Doves, Bronze, Green wing, etc. They were a little cheaper than the companies that sell them and there was no shipping costs!


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

arherp said:


> If I were you, I would just pick some up at a local show. At the last show in my area (NYBS), there were Masked Doves, Zebra Doves, Bronze, Green wing, etc. They were a little cheaper than the companies that sell them and there was no shipping costs!


unfortunately there aren't shows all over at all times, NYBS is only 1 day out of a whole year, I would buy them if I was ready for them.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

NYBS isn't the only show out there, I suggest locating an upcoming show in _your_ area.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

arherp said:


> NYBS isn't the only show out there, I suggest locating an upcoming show in _your_ area.


npa lists two shows in my area, one in a month, thanks, I was just saying if a ValencianFigs doesnt want to wait as much as six months in some cases i would buy doves from foys


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, gotcha. I was thinking more from my perspective I guess, where a 50+ dollar savings would be worth a few months wait.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy cow! Most definitley NOT. Looks like they basically ripped off Stromberg's idea (and thumbnails) of selling doves for rediculous prices.

I sell my ringnecks for $10 a piece, even through my original stock was from a woman who actively showed her doves (I don't show, so I can't say much other than mine came from SQ birds). No way I would sell them for 50+ a pair, not including shipping and a box. I couldn't even get $10 out of them yesterday at the chicken show! 
The diamond doves are _almost_ reasonable. I have seen them go around here for $25 a piece, but usually it is $25-30 for a pair.

If common doves like those two are expensive, then I don't doubt Foy's and Stromberg's are trying to weasel you out of money on their exotics too.
I think you'd be better off going to a show or a breeder to get your birds. I have a feeling the quality and price would be a bit better.
There are a lot of breeders at the Doves-Pigeons yahoo group.



As for the pigeons, also no way. Again, same pictures and prices as Strombergs. Never in my life have I seen a pair of rollers (and those are all common colors) go for $100, much less $130. I can guarantee you roller guys will sell you pairs for much less than that, even if you were going into competitive rollers. Fantails, same situation. And if I'm going to get racers, then I want to see the birds and the pedigrees before I buy them.

Oh and Utility kings. You can adopt those from Mickacoo


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

We don't have many shows here in virginia. Only about twice a year or once. I haven't been to any at all. So I really don't know what is there. The only local breeder I know that raises an exotic dove lives about two hours away from me and they only have emerald spotted doves.  I will look around I heard foys and strombergs is a bit expensive but they have it if you really need the doves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point. If all else fails, they do have them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Holy cow! Most definitley NOT. Looks like they basically ripped off Stromberg's idea (and thumbnails) of selling doves for rediculous prices.
> 
> I sell my ringnecks for $10 a piece, even through my original stock was from a woman who actively showed her doves (I don't show, so I can't say much other than mine came from SQ birds). No way I would sell them for 50+ a pair, not including shipping and a box. I couldn't even get $10 out of them yesterday at the chicken show!
> The diamond doves are _almost_ reasonable. I have seen them go around here for $25 a piece, but usually it is $25-30 for a pair.
> ...



Yeah I would adopt. How big are Birmingham rollers? Could they do fine with my figs. I was looking into rollers. I wish we had some pigeon breeders in virginia near me. No one is really into the hobby down where I live. I will look around. The thing about shipping I don't like is that they have to go through a long travel. I certainly can't last a day in a car, i wonder how they feel. Also I did notice they almost had the same pics from strombergs. Are they even legit?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

They are legit, they just get their birds from the same broker.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh ok. I got you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Rollers are a bit smaller than homers, and they should do fine with Figs  They are a lot of fun!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

If you are ever over in Kentucky, I have quite a few Rollers. I am sure I could spare a few


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I will try to stop by if I ever go to kentucky.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha sounds good


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

You can check the ADA classified for Exotic Doves...
http://www.doveline.com/images/classifieds.jpg

Garrie Landry...
http://www.zebrafinch.com/DiamondDove/ExoticDove.html

Emerald Isle Aviary...
http://www.emeraldisleaviary.com/

Just Winging It...
http://justwingingit.com/

They are always list members on the Yahoo Doves-Pigeons forum selling exotic doves...
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/doves-pigeons/

Sissy's Bird Colony raises Emerald Spotted Doves...
http://sissysbirdcolony.com/

If I think of more...I will let you know. 

Dawn


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Dawn.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought my figs from sissysbird colony.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

I purchased a breeding pair from Foy's for white dove releases and the pair started throwing babies with black feathers...that doesn't work for WHITE dove releases. I've contacted the owner and he is supposed to be sending me a replacement pair when the young birds are old enough to tell who is male and female....we'll see what happens and if he follows through. Just thought you might like to know my experience and I'll keep you posted on that subject if you're interested.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks. I would rather pay less for the birds because some people sell them cheaper.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Btw why don't you buy from breeders. I know someone that has a pair for sale.
Check it out if you want.
http://sissysbirdcolony.com/More-birds-for-sale.html
White homers


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks ValencianFigs but we're doing well. I did purchase birds from another breeder other than Foy's and those birds are excellent. I'm using the one's that are making black feathers to foster (dummy eggs right now) just incase I need them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

That is nice. Good luck. I am confused as to how white birds can make black offspring was it somewhere in the genes?


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Has to be...I'm not sure either but I've got the babies to prove it.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Mickacoo has many doves looking for homes. They ship weather premitting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> That is nice. Good luck. I am confused as to how white birds can make black offspring was it somewhere in the genes?


 any white bird has in its backround some unseen color that can come out at anytime ..sometimes you will even get pure white offspring that later in their life will have a few black feathers apear out of nowhere , just keep breeding those to other pure whites and your birds should get whiter with each generation


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Lynn, are the "excellent ones", the ones you got from me?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*comercial sellers*

From what I understand, most compenies buy there birds from breeders and resell them to you. Here is a link that may save you money, I am not sure how current it is but mayby you can find an updated one.>Kevin

http://www.mumtazticloft.com/PigeonBreeders.asp


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess the prices are too much


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> Lynn, are the "excellent ones", the ones you got from me?


Absolutely Keith!! They are excellent parents and you should see them fly!! One that we named "Jimmy" can book it!! Their babies are awesome and all of them interact with humans like they understand everything I say to them. Thanks Keith!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the ones with black in their feathers.. you can not even tell when they are flying anyway..


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

They are really neat looking...you can definitely tell when these ones are flying because a lot of the black is in their tail feathers. One of them has a black ring on it's beak so I named him Toucan Sam...ha ha!


----------

